# Wife Visa



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

A friend of mine in the Philippines asked my advice on a problem he has. He is processing his wife visa to the USA. He said he has to send a money order to the USA for processing the visa they will not accept a personal check or a money order from a non-USA bank. He does not know what to do. This seems unbelievable to me!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> A friend of mine in the Philippines asked my advice on a problem he has. He is processing his wife visa to the USA. He said he has to send a money order to the USA for processing the visa they will not accept a personal check or a money order from a non-USA bank. He does not know what to do. This seems unbelievable to me!


There is Bank Of America in Manila that should do the trick.
They are located at:

8747 Paseo de Roxas 
Lepanto Bldg. Makati City 
(632) 815-5000


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

thank Jet lag, I did pass that info on to my friend...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> thank Jet lag, I did pass that info on to my friend...


Welcome and hope he gets it done. Dealing with any government, including the US can be a pain in the tail as all have their own rules and regs for things..


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I still find this very hard to believe that they only accept a money order from a US bank


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I still find this very hard to believe that they only accept a money order from a US bank


When you consider and realize the uncontrolled crime, theft, and corruption of everything from street vendors to banks and government here in *paradise* it should not be surprising at all..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Years back when we paid the fee, it had to be paid directly at a bank, as I remember, we paid it in the lobby of a BPI bank in Iloilo City.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport payment*



Phil_expat said:


> I still find this very hard to believe that they only accept a money order from a US bank


I remember there were some touchy rules on payment with the US passport, its listed on the document filled out. This thread is a good reminder for me, my US passport will expire in 2016.

The Philippine Visa 13a, also had similar requirements they didn't want checks but money orders.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I remember there were some touchy rules on payment with the US passport, its listed on the document filled out. This thread is a good reminder for me, my US passport will expire in 2016.
> 
> The Philippine Visa 13a, also had similar requirements they didn't want checks but money orders.


Still a few more years till I have to do my passport again. Looking forward to it though as my wife and I enjoy two or three days staying at the Swagman and visiting with friends that still work there. Plus walking around the area to Rizal Park and Robinsons Mall makes me feel like a tourist again..


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

On a similar line, if you apply for a Canadian landed immigrant status the fees also have to be paid by a cheque drawn on a Canadian bank. 

This is not that unusual, just a little silly in these days of electronic fund transfer.


----------

